
Tantalizing Tantalum (2015) - zeristor
https://www.nature.com/articles/nchem.2350?foxtrotcallback=true
======
zeristor
Scott Manley discussed long lived isotopes after the recent findings of Xenon
decay:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-pH9X29rBE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-pH9X29rBE)

But then went on to talk about metastable Tantalum 180. Ta180 has a half life
of eight hours or so, but the metastable state, that is the nucleus is in an
excited state has a supposed half life of millions of billions of years, quite
a treat to learn this.

~~~
bayareanative
180m/73 Ta - HL > 10^15y.

 _Fly safe._

